# Lightroom 4 - Lens correction profile for new lenses



## Peter C Photography (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it typically takes Adobe to send an update out when new lenses get released by manufacturers? In this case I'm interested in when Adobe will release the profile for the new 24-70 f/2.8L IS II. Second question is if this typically shows up as a software update that goes out to all or if this is something that needs to be downloaded individually?

Thanks in advance for the help
Pete


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 24, 2012)

IIRC 4.2 had amongst others profiles for some new lenses. I don't know how long it takes to create them but I'll bet they have a pretty good process, and if the 24-70 II is as good as it seems to be it'll probably get bumped up the priority list.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2012)

It does not happen quickly. However, its listed in the lens correction lest of DPP. 
I'd expect Adobe to update in 2-4 months. They usually roll it in with other updates. Beta versions are usually available a few weeks earlier.


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought this lens finally doesn't require correction anymore.

/joke


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> I thought this lens finally doesn't require correction anymore.
> 
> /joke


I think its me with my crooked vision.


----------

